
Robinhood: Robbing from the poor, Giving to the rich? - JumpCrisscross
https://medium.com/gangal/robinhood-robbing-from-the-poor-giving-to-the-rich-b3051259118e
======
voiper1
So in order to give me free trades, robinhood gets $0.0017 per share... so my
order for 5 shares netted them less than 1cent.

Seriously, this is why they are evil?

At least tell me this affects the price I pay...

